# 6 week arm focussed routine, thoughts



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi ive been recommended this routine for arms. In essence it involves overtraining the muscles for a period of time then resting.

Im going to try it but wanted to know your thoughts on it.

Thanks

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/6-weeks-to-sick-arms.html

EDIT : Started with week 2 today as I did a very similar workout to week 1 last week.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice n varied routine. Looks enjoyable.

Best thing to do is take measurements pre-program, then again after the program (flat though, not straight after your last pump). See if there a difference. Then feedback.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

My opinion on that routine is that any gain to arms could be at the detriment of other body parts.

For example, training chest and shoulders in the same workout?

One or both of them are not going to be hit hard.

There is no way I could do my shoulders justice after a chest workout and visa versa.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks splinter will do !!

Meathead, yeah my arms are seriously lagging behind my other body parts and im prepared to temporarily sacrifice other parts for gains on my arms.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

What a long article on arms.

I stopped after I saw the 'sick arms' promise, and also the 'sign of masculinity' phrases. Immediately had me thinking whatever they have to say is probably going to be a load of rubbish(or at least I wasn't prepared to go any further after that load of doo dah).

Arms. I've tried a few things, biceps are one of my lagging bodyparts. Tris on the other hand are just fine, they are there and they are chunky. Two years of doing variations on a theme I decided to throw in 1, yes 1 second bicep work out each week for 6 weeks. Made it a different rep and weight range, similar moves to the other workout, just concentrating on the bit I wanted to change which was amount of weight lifted. Only takes 15 minutes and did it on one of my active rest days. Seen good results. Trouble with arms is keep on that fine line between stimulation and injury. It doesn't have to be complicated.

Next thing I'm going to try is moving the day I do them on, one workout on their own, one with back. (Up until now it's been one with chest, one on their own).


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

bornagainmeathead said:


> My opinion on that routine is that any gain to arms could be at the detriment of other body parts.
> 
> For example, training chest and shoulders in the same workout?
> 
> ...


Won't know until you try, nothing wrong with a bit of chest and shoulder work.

Jackal overall bodyweight usually will need to go up in order to gain arm size, so bare it in mind.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

splinter said:


> Won't know until you try, nothing wrong with a bit of chest and shoulder work.
> 
> Jackal overall bodyweight usually will need to go up in order to gain arm size, so bare it in mind.


I agree with this and thanks for saying it, makes me think going way over weight off season(seriously), has helped me gain somewhere and I know the weights are going up.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

splinter said:


> Won't know until you try, nothing wrong with a bit of chest and shoulder work.
> 
> Jackal overall bodyweight usually will need to go up in order to gain arm size, so bare it in mind.


I agree with this and thanks for saying it, makes me think going way over weight off season(seriously), has helped me gain somewhere and I know the weights are going up.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

splinter said:


> Won't know until you try, nothing wrong with a bit of chest and shoulder work.


I trained chest today Splinter and there is no way that I could have done shoulders afterwards:

Flat bench

2 x warmup

1 x 10 @ 100kg

1 x 10 @ 140kg

1 x 5 @ 170kg

1 x 1 @ 180kg

1 x 1 @ 185kg

Drop set 140kg, 100kg, 60kg 8, 8, 15 reps

Incline bench

15 x 80kg

12 x 120kg

10 x 130kg

20 x 40kg paused reps x 3

Flies

12 x 20kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 30kg

pec deck to finish

3 x 15 reps half stack paused reps.

There is no way on this earth that I could have then gone and done a "proper" shoulder workout.

I guess what I am saying is each to their own, but it's the above kind of intensity that my body responds best to.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

If you trained them light then might be ok. I used to train shoulders and back together, but they were already ok and I was working on bringing something else up, so was a few lightish easy exercises on each, nothing major and was fine.

Chest is a major bodypart as far as I'm concerned and shoulders a moderate one and hit together hard - no way.



bornagainmeathead said:


> I trained chest today Splinter and there is no way that I could have done shoulders afterwards:
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to train chest/shoulders/tris. On the same day. There's no way I could get the intensity needed on my shoulders. So I added a shoulders day into my routine. As rose says chest is a major body part and needs maximum effort IMO


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Rose, Jr - I totally agree the chest and shoulders need individual attention. This routine is only for 6 weeks, and as long as I give them some sort of stress, I think theyll be ok. I will then ofcourse hit them hard when I finish the program


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

3 sets on chest then shoulders then tris is myusual split,shoulders get worked heavily in all exercises and this way only hit 1x a week..

Its how I got my bench up n shoulder strength has diminished.

After heavy singles i doubt i could contemplate it..

Style of training n volume etc all affect differently.

But then i do abbreviate my training more than most.

Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

At the end of the day, if you like the look of it, enjoy the routine and you feel it targets the areas you want to sort then best of luck to you. Hope it works for you!


----------

